# GUNPOWDER and ALCHEMY -- New release of GOBLIN MOON available now



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 1, 2011)

.
.
.
*When the Goblin Moon rises, strange things happen ...*

Coffins float down the river, hobgoblins emerge from their dens, alchemists pore over ancient texts in search of the secret of creating life, and the gentleman blackguards known as the Knights of Mezztopholezz practice rituals far exceeding the worst excesses of the Hellfire Club.

Meanwhile one man fights a secret battle against cruelty and injustice, with wit, ingenuity, and a lethal lack of compunction.


*"In an era of dross, when most fantasy novels seem to be only role playing games writ large, Ms. Edgerton has set out in search of the true Philosopher's Stone — her genuine writer's voice."*
—Tad Williams

*"Everything I wished for and more ... Excellent, excellent, excellent!"*
—Kate Elliott

*"As satisfying a modern novel as one could wish for.  Stylish and inventive, with a unique flavor interweaving the best of the romantical reality of a particular period in history with a highly original use of fantasy elements." *
— Baird Searles, _Asimov's Science Fiction_ 
 

I am happy to announce that GOBLIN MOON is now available in trade paperback on amazon and other online outlets, and you can also buy it by following this *LINK*.  A Kindle edition is also available through amazon.com and amazon.co.uk .


Click on the attached thumbnail to see a larger picture of the cover.

To read the first chapter of the book that many are comparing to _Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell_, go *HERE*
.
.


----------



## Ian Whates (Oct 3, 2011)

Tremendous news, Teresa. Congratulations!


----------

